# Briggs and stratton 26 HP, Floods, Fouls Plugs under load



## Augustus c (Apr 25, 2010)

*I have a Husqvarna garden tractor with a 26HP Briggs and Stratton Model 400000 intek Extended Life engine, with a total of 19 Hours, was cutting grass when engine just quit, after determining fuel to carb and plugs were firing, I removed the carb bowl, much to my surprise I found both brass jets had fallen out and were laying in bottom of carb bowl. I replaced the jets and engine now starts and runs just fine, until engaging mower when instantly the engine floods and fouls both plugs, I can engage mower with engine at idle and slowly increase throttle to just above idle and cut grass until engine gets under load and governer engages, engine floods and fouls plugs again. After reading many posts on this forum, it seem briggs and stratton has its share of carb problems, but none of the problems seem to fit fit my particular situation, Hope someone can offer a solution*


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Since it only has 19 hours, it still should be still under warranty I would think.

I would contact the manufacture, especially since the jets fell out.

BG


----------



## Clydesdale (Feb 12, 2010)

*Hi Augustus,

Sounds like you have the same problem as mine? Read my thread HERE 

Have you solved the problem yet? If yes, please let me know.

Thanks*


Augustus c said:


> *I have a Husqvarna garden tractor with a 26HP Briggs and Stratton Model 400000 intek Extended Life engine, with a total of 19 Hours, was cutting grass when engine just quit, after determining fuel to carb and plugs were firing, I removed the carb bowl, much to my surprise I found both brass jets had fallen out and were laying in bottom of carb bowl. I replaced the jets and engine now starts and runs just fine, until engaging mower when instantly the engine floods and fouls both plugs, I can engage mower with engine at idle and slowly increase throttle to just above idle and cut grass until engine gets under load and governer engages, engine floods and fouls plugs again. After reading many posts on this forum, it seem briggs and stratton has its share of carb problems, but none of the problems seem to fit fit my particular situation, Hope someone can offer a solution*


----------

